# Sujet du message: pbs avec emerge (et speedtouch ?)

## tymbusku

Bonjour, 

J'essaie (pour la quatrième fois   :Embarassed:  ) d'installer gentoo (1.2) avec le modem speedtouch. Voilà ce que j'ai fait . J'ai fait le partitionnement et les points de montage, le chroot, j'ai installé un stage 3, j'ai compilé un nouveau noyau avec support des options nécessaires au speedtouch, puis j'ai installé grub. Je démonte et je reboote, puis je compile pppd comme indiqué dans la documentation de gentoo, j'installe le pilote et je lance la connexion : tout est OK (pas de message d'erreur cette fois-ci  :Smile:  ), ifconfig semble indiquer que tout est bon. 

Je décide donc de faire "emerge sys-apps/sysklogd" pour continuer mon installation, mais là j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant : 

Citation:

>>> emerge sys-apps/sysklogd-1.4.1-r2 to / 

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/distfiles/sysklogd-1.4.1.tar.gz

>>> Downloading ftp://metalab.unc.edu/pub/Linux/system/daemons/sysklogd-1.4.1.tar.gz

!!! Couldn't download sysklogd-1.4.1.tar.gz. Aborting. 

!!! emerge aborting on /usr/portage/sys-apps/sysklogd/sysklogd-1.4.1-r2.ebuild . 

Voilà, je ne sais donc pas trop quoi faire, j'ai parcouru ces forums et fait une recherche dans google mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse m'aider 

 :Sad: 

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ce serait sympa.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tu peux essayer de changer la variable GENTOO_MIRRORS

```
# GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/" emerge sys-apps/sysklogd
```

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

 *tymbusku wrote:*   

> J'essaie (pour la quatrième fois   ) d'installer gentoo (1.2) avec le modem speedtouch. 

 

Y-a-t-il une raison pour partir d'une version aussi obsolète ?   :Shocked: 

Pas sûr du tout que tu arriveras encore à la mettre à jour ! 

Pour info, sysklogd-1.4.1 n'existe plus dans le portage actuel. La seule version encore présente est la 1.5.1-r1 et ne date pas d'hier non plus   :Wink: 

Toutefois, il est possible de trouver toutes les sources sysklogd sur http://www.infodrom.org/projects/sysklogd/download

----------

## geekounet

99.99% sûr que c'est un profil de spam qui reposte un vieux message au hasard pour se donner une légitimité. Gentoo 1.2 n'est même plus dispo sur les miroirs et l'internet en dialup est virtuellement mort en France.

----------

## ghoti

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 99.99% sûr que c'est un profil de spam qui reposte un vieux message au hasard pour se donner une légitimité. Gentoo 1.2 n'est même plus dispo sur les miroirs et l'internet en dialup est virtuellement mort en France.

 

Me disais bien aussi ...   :Wink: 

----------

